# second deer ever, or anything mounted for that matter, is done... pics.



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Well as promised, here is the second deer head I mounted ever hes completely done, all finishing work and painting exct. So is the first. Ill take em home this weekend when I head down state for mothers day. The first deer, you can see in the back ground








Can anyone guess what my next projects are?


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Looks good I am impressed, very nice, I wish I could do my own deer:lol:.. I have plenty of shoulder mounts but the next buck I get I will let you do a euro mount for me sound good.. Cya Slick


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

The deer look good, your next project is a fox **** hat, right?

Mike


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like your using bondo ears on the Whitetails?

Mike


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

slick, sure thing! thank you.

big buck, no sir. full body badger, and foon. **** will be next to some water, holding a cray fish he just got.

liv4, yes bondo ears. liners on the smaller stuff though.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> yes bondo ears. liners on the smaller stuff though.


I would think they would teach you to use ear liners for deer.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

We will just have to switch Neil over to liners once he's away from Ralph.:lol:


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Bondo isn't a bad thing for commercial ears, but make sure
you study the anatomy of the ear shape as much as possible. I know
world champions that use bondo on every ear, so it can be done. The trick
is to use reference while shaping them and know them in and out.

Mike


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

well im learning from a national award winning taxidermist, so i dont think he would steer me wrong. as far as shape and anatomy... ill be the first to admit that i dont hunt deer, and dont know what the details look like. i used refrence to get the ears the way they did. the reason im not happy w/ them is because they had a bunch of knicks and holes in em from fighting... couldnt fully turn the ears on that sneak one. i wish i had used the hide from my first on my second... but u know. either way im extreamly happy w/ the way my second deer, or mount period ever, came out. i will dabble w/ linners one day, but bondo is easy, and works great.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Just remember, there are a thousand ways to skin a cat in taxidermy, what you are learning now is just a taste, you will find better ways of doing things down the road, so just get your feet wet for now. I know one of Ralphs students that thought he knew everything when he got out, until he went to the MTA show, :lol: he saw things he didn't see in school. He's doing much better now. Your deer looks better than my first and second, but I was my own teacher. Keep up the good work.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> Just remember, there are a thousand ways to skin a cat in taxidermy, what you are learning now is just a taste, you will find better ways of doing things down the road, so just get your feet wet for now. I know one of Ralphs students that thought he knew everything when he got out, until he went to the MTA show, :lol: he saw things he didn't see in school. He's doing much better now. Your deer looks better than my first and second, but I was my own teacher. Keep up the good work.


well im no fool, iv already thought of things i will do difrently when im done w/ school trust me... theres a billion things i dont know and a billion things ill never know... taxidermy is just too broad to know it all... hell i wouldnt eve say i know much of anything yet. but im workin on it.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

http://You may want to look at some ref pics for fleming deer. To me, the eyes are open a little too much.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

my refrence of the pictures in the shop, are of the deer out back. his eyes where more open and excited looking. idk...


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

hey, i just thought, if youd like to share some of those refrence pics w/ me, that would be awsome and id owe ya one. i need all i can get! and i appreciate the comments from all.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Neil, study that deer out back everyday that you are there, there is no substitute for that, even the best pictures are only one dimension, not 3D as a live deer. Burn the deers eyes and features into your brain, it will pay off down the road.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Niel one thing you could do next time, is to push as much of the cape forward as possible. In the beginning it seems like we always want to pull to much of it off the form. By pushing as much towards the nose as possible, when the cape dries down it will not look as flat, you should she tiny little ends of hair standing up instead of flat. You have done a nice job, but now as other have said, go back and look at that live deer, really look at it, I know you will be amazed it not right now, even in one to five years, you will still see things and wonder why you did not notice them, good luck. rw


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Neil-I'm no taxidermist, but I'd say you're doing quite well, especially for your 2nd mount. Keep at it, I might let ya do one for me :lol:


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

Good job Neil and just remember that you will always have to find the technique that works best for you.


----------

